# Great Article By Jan Heine - The Friend



## bulldog1935 (Jun 21, 2016)

https://janheine.wordpress.com/2016/06/21/the-friend-an-affordable-touring-bike/ 
A no-name Japanese touring bike with Nervex lugs and perfectly outfitted
I'll splash up his photos


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 14, 2016)

you're welcome - would love to see bikes like this made today (for less than $4000, etc.)


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 19, 2016)

the Friend Leopard is incredible..sadly never imported..Corey Thompson in Olympia, WA makes awesome bikes! https://thompsoncustombicycles.com/photos/
Gran Bois in Kyoto as well http://grandbois.jp/


----------

